# another C. acaule - upstate New York



## MaryPientka (May 20, 2015)

It was a long and cold Winter, but the C. acaule are right on time  A good blooming this year.


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2015)

Cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cnycharles (May 21, 2015)

Nice. Darker than most I've seen around up there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 21, 2015)

Yes, nice color on that one. This species gives me nostalgic pangs from childhood every time I see one - which has been a long time now! Have you seen any alba flowers Mary? They seem to be more common in the northern reaches of the NE area compared to further south.


----------



## MaryPientka (May 22, 2015)

I haven't seen any alba in this colony, but I will check in the future. This patch seems to be doing fairly well by itself. But, per cnycharles' 2014 suggestion, we will pollinate a few flowers this year. ( When I say 'we' I mean my son-in-law ;-) )


----------

